# John deere clutch potentiometer 4410



## Fell321 (Jan 2, 2012)

I got a John Deere 4410 with low moving force. Motor power and RPM are fine. Dealer states low pressure in e-reverser unit so it needs a rebuild. BUT from messing with it myself I have found the tractor preforms as normal when the clutch is held half way in. I'm looking for ohm specs and pin outs for the sensor to test. dealers in NJ have not givin me the time of day. Any input is much appreciated!


----------



## skeefo96 (Feb 3, 2012)

Call Jesco in Baltimore...those guys over there help me all the time.


----------

